# 2005 GTO Nitrous



## stude368 (Nov 2, 2008)

My GTO ran 12.90's at the strip I'm going to put drag bags on it to try to eliminate the hop, I beat a 2008 cobra 500 hp by 5/10 and then got beat by one that ran a 12.80 with slicks. I'm wanting to put a single stage nitrous kit on my goat to make sure that dosen,t happen again. Can I still leave prdator tune in gto with 100 hp nitrous kit or will it be to far advanced? Any one out there with similar setup or input. Larry


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

what are your mods?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

You shouldnt have a problem with it but i know its good to get a nitrous tune also with it.


----------



## stude368 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just H pipe AEM cold Air intake & Predetor programmer.


----------

